# Maloof Joint General Question



## BenjaminDaniels (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok guys and girls,

So I'm semi-new to woodworking and I want to try to make a small side table that utilizes the Sam Maloof joint. My question has to do with the router bits used in the joint; do the round over and rabbet bits simply have to have the same diameter in order to come together properly? Would bearing size matter as well? I'm confused! Thanks so much for the help.

All the best,
Ben


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've made a few chairs with that joint. You use the rabbet bit to cut a relief in the top and bottom in the flat board. Where it stops it leaves a corner radius. The flat board has to be really thick to do this and still have a normal joint underneath these roundover cuts. Then you use the matching roundover bit on the corners of the legs so the legs will slip into the rabbet.

The legs need to be thick, like the flat boards, because you do a ton of smoothing, forcing round tools right into the crease of that joint.

I can take some pictures tomorrow if you still need help. It seems like it is hard to visualize from a few words.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to reply but the site insists on placing an advertisement in the middle of my replyl


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes they must both be identical size. My set is 3/4 inch RADIUS roundover paired with 3/4" RADIUS rabbet. Tools cut RADII so that's what has to be the same if the cut surfaces are to match exactly. A 3/4" internal radius matches a 3/4" external radius surface perfectly. Does that make sense and help you remember?


----------



## BenjaminDaniels (Dec 5, 2015)

I think it's making sense now! I'm trying it tomorrow on some junk pine I've got laying around the shop so we'll see how it goes! Thanks everyone!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I use the whiteside bits, but if you have a 1" wide dado bit with a 1/2" bearing and a 1/2" roundover bit you can have good success. For my angled cuts I use a shop made jig that holds the router at an angle. I will add it to the possible videos I plan on making. Hope this helps.


----------

